# Single parent thinking of relocating to Brazil for work - Is it doable?



## dranders

Hello, I looking for advice from single parents who have made the move to Brazil. I work at a global PR firm and we have a leadership program that allows for employees to work at a different office in another country for a year. I'm thinking about applying for the program for our Brazil office (San Paulo), but was wondering what the child care situation is like in Brazil. Do they have English speaking daycare centers for American expats? I'm a single parent of a three year old and need to find out what the cost of childcare is like in Brazil. Any advice would be great. Thanks!


----------



## Tuco

I'm not too familiar with São Paulo, but American schools are not uncommon around here. The public educational system, specially in the largest cities, is far from good, so you'll have to rely on a private school - which is *not* cheap. São Paulo is as expensive as Rio, if not more... I wouldn't expect to pay any less than 500 dollars a month. Maybe someone who has a kid and lives there know better, though.

That said, why don't you take the opportunity and let your kid in a Portuguese speaking daycare? You'll talk to him/her in English at home anyway; growing up with a second language from scratch is so amazing! =)


----------



## dranders

Tuco said:


> I'm not too familiar with São Paulo, but American schools are not uncommon around here. The public educational system, specially in the largest cities, is far from good, so you'll have to rely on a private school - which is *not* cheap. São Paulo is as expensive as Rio, if not more... I wouldn't expect to pay any less than 500 dollars a month. Maybe someone who has a kid and lives there know better, though.
> 
> That said, why don't you take the opportunity and let your kid in a Portuguese speaking daycare? You'll talk to him/her in English at home anyway; growing up with a second language from scratch is so amazing! =)


Thanks for your response! I would love for my daughter to learn Portuguese, but I fear that the moving her to a new environment where things are unfamiliar and the language unrecognizable will to much for her. If I could at least find a daycare that's fluent in both languages, this would be a win/win situation. I definitely agree that growing up with a second language is amazing, which is why I want to live abroad with her for a while. We would both benefit from the experience.


----------



## Tuco

dranders said:


> Thanks for your response! I would love for my daughter to learn Portuguese, but I fear that the moving her to a new environment where things are unfamiliar and the language unrecognizable will to much for her. If I could at least find a daycare that's fluent in both languages, this would be a win/win situation. I definitely agree that growing up with a second language is amazing, which is why I want to live abroad with her for a while. We would both benefit from the experience.


You're probably right - 3 years is old enough to notice an already big change. Better to go slowly.

Anyway, São Paulo is huge... there's pretty much anything you look for somewhere in there, I believe. Good luck in your endeavour! =)


----------



## kawaiianigel

Hi! I'm a brazilian single mom of a 3 year old girl too! You can find bilingual kindergarten and schools pretty easy around here. Just make sure you live near it cause the traffic here is really crazy! Most of the bilingual kinder are in south part of Sao Paulo, but you can find schools on the the parts of the city aswell.

My daughter studies at Green Book (Brooklin) and I really like them! Some other bilingual kindergartens: Maple Bear, Red Balloon, Tiny People, PlayPen... there are so many!

I cannot post any websites addresses yet so, try to google a website called "Portal Guia Escolas" and translate it with google translator, they have information about most of the bilingual schools in Sao Paulo by region along with the school fees.

Hope that helps you. If you need other information about raising a child in Sao Paulo, just ask ok? =)


----------



## dranders

*Thank you!*



kawaiianigel said:


> Hi! I'm a brazilian single mom of a 3 year old girl too! You can find bilingual kindergarten and schools pretty easy around here. Just make sure you live near it cause the traffic here is really crazy! Most of the bilingual kinder are in south part of Sao Paulo, but you can find schools on the the parts of the city aswell.
> 
> My daughter studies at Green Book (Brooklin) and I really like them! Some other bilingual kindergartens: Maple Bear, Red Balloon, Tiny People, PlayPen... there are so many!
> 
> I cannot post any websites addresses yet so, try to google a website called "Portal Guia Escolas" and translate it with google translator, they have information about most of the bilingual schools in Sao Paulo by region along with the school fees.
> 
> Hope that helps you. If you need other information about raising a child in Sao Paulo, just ask ok? =)


Thank you!!! That information was very helpful I'm off to a great start in my research now. If I think of any other questions, I'll definitely reach out.


----------

